# THREADS



## kc5tpy (Jan 25, 2015)

Hello Folks.  Our Threads are starting to ramble on a bit and lose the plot.  We are starting to move from one topic to the other on the same thread.  Makes it hard for folks to help us.  We need to start a new Thread for separate topics.  Folks have to read through 2-3 pages to get to the part they can help with.  This is not a chat site we are part of a larger group and we rely on our friends across the pond for help.  If it gets too confusing we may lose their help.  I am certain no one begrudges us SOME banter as many of us are acquainted but please remember each post we make also shows up in general discussion.  The odd off topic question especially from new folks is expected.  When we post a question about grilling pork and then follow up on the same thread with how to boil an egg it gets too confusing.  Ask as many questions as you need to understand how to answer your first topic and then start a new topic in a new thread.  I am sure you folks will help us out.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

